# my ebay store and paypal account got shut down - is it possible to do 500 shirts a month with a regular online store?



## mantasnumber1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello. I have started my T-shirt business before 6 months. Since then I have been selling on eBay. Everything vent good and I was selling about 300 T-shirts per month... But recently eBay and PayPal limited my account for no reason, I read on forum that a lot of new sellers are suspended on eBay... I am very upset that my all hardworking vent off and I am thinking about opening a online store. I have about 150 T-shirt designs including popular music brands. I would like to know if it would be possible to sell at least 500 T-shirts per month on a online store. Prices would be similar to other stores prices and I have marketing specialist and a good friend who will make a nice store design. So please let me know your thoughts. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JrLey05 (Mar 16, 2012)

Been down this road my friend. Is it possible to sell? Yes. However, it will require more work. Marketing if you have not been doing so or don't have a core following is where much of your time will be spent. Also, hopefully your Paypal isn't suspended as this will be the easiest way to collect payment.

The difference with ebay and your own website is simple. Ebay is a watering hole for people who want to spend money. Therefore, marketing isn't necessarily needed on your part as once someone searches they should be able to come across your shirts, unless ebay places you "in the back of the pack". Your website will not be able to survive on its own without proper marketing and developing a loyal following.

You could also try Etsy.com if you make everything yourself (not necessarily sowing but the designs are your own and not copyrighted by another company). Even with this site, however, you will need to do more promotional work than you did through ebay. I had the same issues with ebay and many sellers such as you and me, ebay is not necessarily geared towards anymore. They have changed dramatically since I first started using them back in 99-2000 or so. Unless you are a Big Box, Heavy Volume Seller, you will always encounter some type of issue with them eventually.

Congrats on selling as much as you were on there. I hope the website works. Also, unless your FB or Social Media Pages are also PowerHouses in their own right, don't think you will be able to rely on them for marketing and promotions. It can work but people generally are on those sites for just socializing. None of this is to discourage you, just to keep it real with you.


----------



## lray (Feb 1, 2012)

it's definitely possible. but my concern is that if you're designing other brands' shirts and not reselling their shirts as an official retailer, or cutting them in on profits is that you're likely to run into some copyright issues and will most definitely get a cease and desist order from any of those companies.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, definitely you got these sales but you need to concentrate on marketing of your online store. Store site must be professional like, zazzle and print runner etc as well your marketing is strong among the search engines as well social media.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

mantasnumber1 said:


> I have about 150 T-shirt designs including popular music brands.


You may have been suspended for violating intellectual property.

If you are legit and are selling licensed merchandise, then opening your own online store could be a great option.

If you are selling knockoffs, counterfeits or unlicensed goods, you could be held accountable for those violations. On eBay, you simply got suspended. On your own site, the punishment could be worse.


----------



## mantasnumber1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for this useful information, but I have checked a lot of stores and is seems like they are selling music brands T-shirts without any problems. Here's some examples: 
Mens Classic Rock & Pop T-Shirts - Buy Mens Classic Rock & Pop T-Shirts from 8Ball TShirt 's
Minaj Nicki: T-Shirts & Hoodies | RedBubble

Also, I have called to PayPal and they asks me for a business plan. Maybe anyone has any experience making a business plan and could share some examples? 

Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## lray (Feb 1, 2012)

they're probably paying licensing fees for all those graphics.


----------



## mantasnumber1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for reply. I am gonna try to search how I could get license of popular music brand names.


----------



## JrLey05 (Mar 16, 2012)

They may be licensed, however, a license is not necessarily required if the piece is not infringing on copywritten images (i.e., concert images, album covers, etc.). For instance, youtube allows for the distribution of such materials only if they are used in some shape or form other than the exact use, such as a short parody or documentary you created (look up Fair Use Guidelines). Basically, snippets are allowed unless otherwise copywritten. Those images are not exact images. The backgrounds have been deleted. Fonts have been changed. Colors and graphics have been altered or manipulated. I'm not saying go this route as we can see there is an ongoing internet piracy battle going on regarding the use of copywritten images and works of ANY kind (i.e. music, portraits, movies, art, etc.)especially for resale, but if you do go this route, take heed that there is always a possibility for potential violations of some sort when using images that you yourself did not take or create.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

mantasnumber1 said:


> I have checked a lot of stores and is seems like they are selling music brands T-shirts without any problems.


It's hard to know what other people or companies are doing. Perhaps their products are licensed, perhaps they are not.

If they are licensed, there are a variety of ways they could be doing that.

If they are not licensed, they are at risk to be sued. They are not doing anything special to avoid legal issues. They are probably simply flying under the radar right now. Maybe they will get caught, maybe they won't. Maybe they can win in court, maybe they can't.

But rather than figure out what everyone else is doing, I think it's more important for you to figure out a plan that works best for you.

If you're capable of selling 300 shirts a month, then the plan should focus on how to progress that business. Attempting to grow your business using unlicensed product might be a flawed business model. Figuring out how to distribute licensed merchandise is probably the better way to go.



mantasnumber1 said:


> I am gonna try to search how I could get license of popular music brand names.


Check out the Contact page of the band's website. Often times there will be info to contact a marketing or legal representative.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I have about 150 T-shirt designs including popular music brands


This is probably why your store and account was shut down.



> Maybe anyone has any experience making a business plan and could share some examples?


Try here: business plan related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

